# Rhoad island white question



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

I went to get a new Rhoda island red pullet from a lady in know that orders from Ideal, I left instead with a Rhoda island white. I didn't notice at first, but did recently she has blue legs. The person I bought it from said a few came that way, the rest have the yellow legs I would expect. Did the hatchery mess up, or do they sometimes have blue legs. I would think ameraucana, but no beards, and she looks like all the RIW pics I find.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

it was dark, and she would not show her face.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Do you have a pic with her face? My Easter Egger was white with blue legs like that.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

7chicks said:


> Do you have a pic with her face? My Easter Egger was white with blue legs like that.


It was dark and I was putting them up when I too this, but will get one tomorrow.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

two of her face


----------



## Tabba11 (Mar 31, 2013)

Very cool!


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

I think I may have figured it out, the hatchery she ordered them from, also sells White Jersey Giants, while they were supposedly yellow (rather than smokey grey) as chicks, but that is the only way I can figure out the dark legs, either it is a white jersey giant, or the Hersey giant roo got in with the rhoad island whites....


----------



## BuckeyeChickens (Jul 11, 2012)

Jim said:


> I think I may have figured it out, the hatchery she ordered them from, also sells White Jersey Giants, while they were supposedly yellow (rather than smokey grey) as chicks, but that is the only way I can figure out the dark legs, either it is a white jersey giant, or the Hersey giant roo got in with the rhoad island whites....


Hey Jim, it certainly isn't a Rhode Island White judging from the leg color pictures and she don't look like a Jersey Giant since she don't appear to have a single comb?!?!? RIW's are typically rose combs and it's hard to tell in your photo if she is a rose, pea or walnut comb??? Could be a "mutt" or as the hatcheries like to call them "hybrids"!!!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

She sure is a pretty girl whatever she is exactly.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Well, I changed her out, for a RIW with yellow legs.


----------



## BuckeyeChickens (Jul 11, 2012)

Jim said:


> Well, I changed her out, for a RIW with yellow legs.


sounds like a good plan, Jim! I can't keep white chickens here in my area the hawks get after them like crazy....Redtail and Cooper's (chicken hawks) are thick as feas and Barred owls at night, too! I went out one evening just at sundown and a huge Horned owl was sitting in the barn licking his chops!


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Wow, I didn't know that, but I changed it out for another white one.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

My Roo is white and he's hell on wheels. Im thinking he might be a crappy version of a Delaware. He'd give a hawk a run for its money. He's pretty tough.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Energyvet said:


> My Roo is white and he's hell on wheels. Im thinking he might be a crappy version of a Delaware. He'd give a hawk a run for its money. He's pretty tough.


He looks like he could scare a few array for sure!


----------



## VIVI (Mar 23, 2013)

Pretty girl. Looks like an EE. 

VIVI


----------



## BuckeyeChickens (Jul 11, 2012)

VIVI said:


> Pretty girl. Looks like an EE.
> 
> VIVI


same thought crossed my mind....


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

Energyvet said:


> My Roo is white and he's hell on wheels. Im thinking he might be a crappy version of a Delaware. He'd give a hawk a run for its money. He's pretty tough.


I'll bet your guy is a cross. The way he stands and that _COMB_ make me think of a Dutch Bantam, maybe crossed with something white or even a game bird. Is he bigger than a full sized hen or smaller?


----------



## BuckeyeChickens (Jul 11, 2012)

Energyvet said:


> My Roo is white and he's hell on wheels. Im thinking he might be a crappy version of a Delaware. He'd give a hawk a run for its money. He's pretty tough.


I like him....could have some Delaware but my guess is he has some gamefowl blood in there?!?!? I had an old gamecock that looked like your bird Energyvet and he was the BOSS of the yard for almost 7 years!!! Mine was yellow legged but very similar to the one you have pictured.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

That's the first thing I thought when I saw him. (He's a rescue). Look at those legs! He's got game bird in him. He's defiantly Large Fowl not a banty. I named him Lance after the bicycle guy (Lance Armstrong - Tour de Force). My Lance is a force to be reckoned with. I told my son, "if they made bicycles for chickens, he'd be on one!" Lol. He thought I was nuts until he met Lance. He's crazy like a leghorn - all wired energy. But maybe game birds are like that too. He keeps jumping on the hens but never gets close to completing the actual task. I'm always commenting to him what a lousy lover he is. Lol. 

Thanks for your opinions and actual interest. He's my mystery chicken. Now he's with me and getting healthy his feathers are coming in very different.


----------



## BuckeyeChickens (Jul 11, 2012)

Energyvet said:


> ........He's crazy like a leghorn - all wired energy. But maybe game birds are like that too. He keeps jumping on the hens but never gets close to completing the actual task. I'm always commenting to him what a lousy lover he is. Lol.
> 
> Thanks for your opinions and actual interest. He's my mystery chicken. Now he's with me and getting healthy his feathers are coming in very different.


Your post made me laugh.....some of my favorite chickens from the past were "mutts" or fowl of unknown origin!!! I get a kick out of ALL kinds of fowl....even though a lot of folks think I'm a BUCKEYE loon it doesn't take a visitor 2 minutes to realize I'm just a chicken loon in general!!!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

It took a little time (you can be quite intimidating) but I have figured that out. Now you're a valued friend.


----------



## BuckeyeChickens (Jul 11, 2012)

Energyvet said:


> It took a little time (*you can be quite intimidating*) but I have figured that out. Now you're a valued friend.


me....intimidating?!?!? i'm a BIG teddy bear.....


----------

